# amount of milk for a 16 month old!



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I have read so many different versions and had so many different 'helpful' hints, tips and advice from well meaning family members, I'm not sure what the best thing is!! 

Piglet is 16 months old, eats 3 meals a day plus fruity snacks throughout the day, eats anything I put infront of him, has a milky smoothy drink when he gets up in the morning and a milky drink before bed but isn't having the pint of milk a day all of the books think he should have! 

I have tried him with another milk drink at about 3 in the afternoon and he took it, so do I carry on doing that or just leave it at 2 milk drinks?!

He isn't in the least bit thin or wasting away and he has a well balanced diet, including yogurt and cheese etc but I can't help feeling that maybe he should have the extra milk in the day for the calcium more than anything!

What do you all think??


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Think he sounds grand to me!

He ''should'' have 300ml/24hrs (yogharts, cheese count towards it as well).

Jxx


----------

